# Semi-home made "no bake" dessert.



## CharlieD (May 30, 2018)

In truth when I have time I bake the meringue cookies. When I don't I just get store bought. This dessert is Super sweet. 

Ingredients:

Meringue cookies
Dry fruit and berries, any, cut julienne style
Sweetened condensed milk

on a round plate spread some condensed milk, spread some dried fruits. Arrange the cookies in a circle. Keep repeating, arranging the cookies in a pyramid shape. Serve. 

I'll add picture as soon as I get to my phone.

P.S. All amounts are absolutely approximate and are up to you.


----------



## CharlieD (May 30, 2018)




----------

